# Why Sticking with Your Diet is So Hard



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Clearly, we have an obesity problem in America and many other countries across our planet. Yet, I propose that we do not have a we1ght loss problem today. In case you’re confused at this apparent contradiction, consider these statistics:According to a study from Oxford University published in the International Journal of Obesity, within 3 to [...]

*Read More...*


----------

